# Need help flashing and wiping.



## jonfairbanks (Jul 27, 2012)

So I am unlocked and rooted on ICS at the moment.

I want to update to Jelly Bean and start totally fresh. I had a lot of unused apps, etc on my old system. Also first time I updated to JB I had barely any wifi signal and was sitting next to my router. Yay backups!

Anyways.... I am assuming a fresh install with no remnants of ICS will help.

However, in TeamWin recovery I cannot seem to wipe my internal SD card. I know it was possible in CWR.

Can someone shed some light on this issue? Thanks a lot!


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Are you running v2.2.1.4?

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## jonfairbanks (Jul 27, 2012)

I figured out how to wipe my SD card, however.... I cannot get CM10 to boot at all. After the Asus splashscreen I just get a black screen.

I've wiped everything properly and flashed several times.

What am I doing wrong? =/


----------



## jermaine151 (Aug 26, 2011)

jonfairbanks said:


> I figured out how to wipe my SD card, however.... I cannot get CM10 to boot at all. After the Asus splashscreen I just get a black screen.
> 
> I've wiped everything properly and flashed several times.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? =/


You're more than likely using an old version of CWM and need to install at least 5.8.2.0. The newest version breaks the nandroid backup process.


----------

